

Screedbot - make your own scrolling typewriter text (powered by Common Lisp) - tomh
http://wigflip.com/screedbot/

======
zachbeane
For the curious, this is Common Lisp from end to end.

Web serving by Hunchentoot.

TrueType font parsing/loading by ZPB-TTF.

Curve rasterization by Vecto (which uses CL-VECTORS).

GIF animation by Skippy.

Geometry and layout are application-specific, not part of any released library
yet.

